

50 must read book for any aspiring web developer - socratees
http://nettuts.com/articles/web-roundups/50-must-read-books-in-web-development/

======
callmeed
List-based articles/blog posts are fine, but I personally have a limit for the
number of items I can handle ... 50 is several exits past that limit.

